# New Emperor !



## johns (Jul 20, 2002)

Hi, I just purchased a new juvie emperor scorpion, and I'm kinda psyched about it....


Just thought everybody should know! 

I read the caresheets here before I opted to acquire one, and I have to say they are extremely thorough, not lacking in any information whatsoever!
I'm jonesing for one of the more venomous species, but my two year old niece comes down into the basement where my room is, and that's a no- way, at least for now.


I've always been fascinated with venom...


----------



## Weapon-X (Jul 21, 2002)

*re*

hey congratulations on your new emporer scorpion, speaking of  venom I just got an Indian Ornamental female in the mail today, one of the more venomous tarantulas and she is a true beauty, have fun, be careful, take it easy---Weapon-X, aka, Jeff


----------



## King_Looey (Jul 21, 2002)

Venom is fascinating, but dont get cocky.


----------



## savian (Jul 23, 2002)

I hope you have fun and enjoy your new scorps just keep in mind those claws are nasty. I have had emps myself and I take care of them at work they are great fun and also if ya don't already have a black light ya want to get one they look wicked under the light, my wife always liked to show them off when friends would come over.


----------



## johns (Jul 23, 2002)

Thanks, Weapon-X, King Louey,  and Savian. 
Fear not about envenomation and claws- I don't  handle my emp(sounds neat-o, the word,"emp", don't ya think?)

John


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 24, 2002)

I handle my emps. They're actually big fun to handle, since they do much more exploring than my tarantulas.

Actually, though, only one of my tarantulas is handleable, and she just sits still in my hand. The other tarantulas I have might be more fun to handle than my scorps, but I don't know since I wouldn't try it.

whoami?


----------



## johns (Jul 24, 2002)

Actually, I admit- I'm a bit too freaked right at this moment to handle it! 


Scaredy Kat Johnny


----------



## Solar Dart (Aug 4, 2002)

*Venomous Scorpions...*

I've had a yellow fat tail for about a year now.  Needless to say I'm always very careful around him, but truth be told he's actually quiet docile
Recently I purchased a black fat tail and he's much more aggressive!  I don't think I need to tell you that if you're thinking of getting something venomous you should do your research first!  The same place I bought my fat tails from also sells thick tails.  I was thinking about getting one until I did some research and found out that the type this store sells can spray a mist of venom up to 3 feet away from it's body!!  That's scary!


----------



## johns (Aug 4, 2002)

*Just say, "No"*

Hi, Solar- I've always been a touch obsessed with venom, and I wanted to study it, be an entomological toxicologist perhaps, but a thick tail that has the insane ability to propel poison(some assasin bugs can do the same thing but only about a foot or so!)... survey says, "No way!"
=D


----------



## Mikko (Aug 8, 2002)

*Highly venomous species*

I just want to say a word about purchasing highly venomous species of scorpions.
I´ve been keeping species of Androctonus, Parabuthus, Odenturus, Pandinus and Heterometrus for quite some time now and i can tell you guys that there is nothing more exciting than getting youre first "hot" species. Of course you first have to do a lot of research and be totally sure of what you´re getting in to.
But if you feel that you can keep them in a safe way and have good experience about scorpions then its not so difficult that most people think. Because you will never give the scorpion the possibility to sting you its kind of safe. 
Allways be sure that you have a plan B when you handle them, for an exemple, when you got to move them when cleaning the cage or so. If something would go wrong you must have a plan B or they will escape and you never find them again.
I saw that someone talked about spitting fattails, i suppose you mean the Parabuthus species?
My experience with Parabuthus sp. is that they are quite aggressive but mine have never "spitted" on my. I have a Parabuthus transvaalicus and a Parabuthus mossambicensis. Allthough i have a friend that had a Parabuthus leisoma that spitted on him, but he was lucky and got it on his hand and could wash it of without any symptoms.
But when handling with Parabuthus sp. wear allways rubber-glowes and some kind glasses to protect you´re eyes and you should be ok.
Someone also said that he had a calm fattail, do you mean an Androctonus sp.?
Mine Androctonus sp. and all other "hot" species have all been very aggressive and will sting you if you do a misstake. It almost seems like these little guys know that they can hurt you really bad if you get to close.
Theres only one single time i allmost got stung by a "hot" species and it was a Odenturus dentatus wich are a really, and i mean REALLY fast species of scorpions. I was about to put it into a box to be able to clean his cage when he suddenly grabbed my foreceps and my reflexes did that i pulled out the foreceps with the scorpion holding on to them. When he fell down he landed about 4 inches from my right knee, but luckily i could put him back to the box without any harm done.
So even when you feel absolutely safe when handling these scorpions you should allways expect the worst to happen then you´re mind will be focused automatically.
If you ever want to get "hot" species and have any questions feel free to ask me, i might be able to help you out. But you have to stand out with my bad english.
To all scorpfans, keep loving and admiring these awesome animals but do not ever never take any chanses and you should be just fine.
/Mikko Seppänen
Magnussoncharlotte@hotmail.com


----------



## johns (Aug 8, 2002)

Hi, Mikko- 


If I decide to purchase the species you mentioned in your well- above- fluency letter, I'll  keep your E-mail and take your advice to heart.

Thanks very much,


John


----------



## Solar Dart (Aug 8, 2002)

Mikko - 
Yes, the "spitter" I was talking about was an African Thick-tailed (Parabuthus).  I think even with safety glasses on, I'd be too nervous to have something like that in the house!  : )
The "calm fattail" I was refering to is the Yellow Fat Tail.  I've had 3 of these, and all 3 have been remarkably calm.  Of course I still wear gloves when I have to get inside their cages, but beleive it or not they are all very "tame".    The black fattail, however, is a different story.  He is very aggressive.


----------



## Mikko (Aug 8, 2002)

*Hey again!*

Thats really cool that you yellows are quite calm, these animals never stopps to impress on me.
If you dare to have Androctonus sp. at home then Parabuthus sp. should not be a problem. This spitting thing is quite scary at first but when you start to work with them you start to relax. I dont really know how this spitting thing works because i have never seen it my self.
As you probably know scorpions do not see that well so they could aim at youre face or something.
I have a theory about the spitting:
Shouldn´t all scorpions be able to spit if they want to?
Some mayba cant spit that long as 3 feet but at least a bit. Because when they sting something they have to get the venom in somehow, and that means theres somekind of a muzzle that will squeeze out the venom so it will be pumped into the victim. And when Parabuthus does this the venom will be "fired" away with a greater force than other scorpion species. Cause they do have a very powerfull "tail". But if its so then should Androctonus sp. even be able to do this.
Maybe someone here knows how this works?
And if you are interested in Parabuthus sp. and allready have Androctonus sp. then its not a problem because Androctonus has a more powerfull venom and i would personally respect you yellows more than my Parabuthus sp.
I do have some Androctonus sp. my self. I have a A crassicauda and a A bicolor and im looking for more A sp.
One last thing:
Im not afraid at all of my scorpions compared to scolopendras, or centipeds. These animals can really be nasty and suprise you with fast attacs etc. Do you have any Scolopendra sp?


----------



## Solar Dart (Aug 9, 2002)

I think my main concern with something like Parabuthus is that fact that it's basically got a ranged attack, so to speak.  My fat tails may be more venomous, but I've got them under lock and key, so to speak.  Each is in it's own cage, and these cages are inside a larger aquarium.  Escape isent really an issue.  I've got real thick gloves and tweezers as well.  So although they've got some potent venom, the chance I'll ever get stung - so long as I continue to be hyper-careful - is minimal.  No doubt I treat them with serious respect and caution, but I'm secure with my own abilities.
Something like Parabuthus which has the capacity (so I've read) to spray venom out 3 feet is another story.  Even if the chance of it doing so is mimimal, the fact that it can do so scares me.  
I think it all comes down to different people having different limits, so far as what they can handle goes.  For me, anything that can project venom is off limits, at least for now.  Eventually I'll probably end up keeping one, but not any time in the near future!  lol
If you live in the CT, MA, RI area I know a great place to buy inverts; Regal Reptiles.  It's where I get all of mine.  Like a kid in a candy store (I'm going back in 3 weeks....so excited!!)
Dude, it's so funny you mention centipedes.  Yes, I have one - S subspinipes.  I agree completely with you...those things are just nasty.  One time when I was moving him into a new cage, he slipped through the tweezers and started running across the counter.  I caught him just in time and he turns around and starts biting the thick, industrial gloves I have.  I could actually feel his mandibles pinchings my skin, though thankfully they didnt pierce the glove.
That scared the living hell out of me, and I'll never forget it.


----------



## whoami? (Aug 9, 2002)

Re: Mikko's post

Yes, I agree agree with you about the comparison with scorpions and centipedes. While I don't have any desire to purchase any deadly scorpions, I think I would definitely be willing to do so. The research that I've done on deadly species, and the experience I have with harmless species, seems to indicate that I am fully capable of managing scorpions. They may be deadly, but I know how to treat them and what they are capable of doing.

Centipedes, though not deadly, REALLY scare me. They're fast, aggressive, unpredictable, big, squirmy, and masters of escape. I know that I could prevent an Androctonus from escaping, but I can't say the same thing about a large Scolopendra. And then there are the horror stories I've read about Scolopendra bites. Irrational though it may be, I am much less afraid of being stung by an Androctonus. The way I see it, if I get stung by an Androctonus, I'd be in a world of pain. Soon afterwards, I'd just be dead. Whereas with a giant Scolopendra, I could spend more than a month in total agony, possibly being crippled for the rest of my life if any limbs have to be amputated. Doesn't really seem logical, but that's why I call myself a "chilophobe." Pain scares me a lot more than death.

But that aside, it's mostly the behaviour that scares me. Androctonus seems deadly, aggressive, and manageable. Whereas large Scolopendras are just...monsters. I think that they're very cool and I'd love to someday get one. But for now, if I had to pick between large Scolopendra or Androctonus, I'd go with the fattails.


----------



## Mikko (Aug 9, 2002)

Good morning.
Yes, it looks like everybody agree that Scolopendra sp. are more scary than any living scorpion. Even all my friends in Sweden totally agree that scolopendras are far more difficult to "handle" than scorpions.
Solar Dart, it really makes me happy to know that you wont get into something you dont feel ready for, in this case Parabuthus sp. Because there is really no meaning to take chances in this hobby. Not only that you could hurt you´re self but also for the hobby it self, i think the goverment, at least in Sweden, would illegalise this hobby pretty quickly if people starts to die.
Talking about scolopendra bites, i have a friend here in Sweden that got bitten by what he think was a Scolopendra gigantea robusta and he was in pain for about a month. After the first 2 weeks the swelling stopped and he seemd OK but then it came back and he got some kind of strange spots all over his arm, so i almost consider the same way like you that a Androctonus sting is to prefer instead of the bite from a scolopendra. 
Are you guys from the USA?
I have seen many arachnid-stores in the usa that have a nice stock of scorpions. Here in Sweden it can truly be a pain in the ass to find any animals so the only way is to import from Germany, offcourse i´ll find some nice animals every now and then in Sweden also but its kind of rare.
I´m glad that i got contact with people outside of Sweden also, its so fun to talk about my biggest hobby with people with the same interest. And im amazed that no one have laught at my bad english so far, wich is very common on other forums.
I´ll try to get some pics on my scolopendras because i have 2 unidentified species, maybe you guys could help me out.
Next week i should get 2 new scolopendras, one S sub. and one with the strange name Scolopendra gigantea gigantea. They said that its the "true" gigantea, growing even bigger than the notorious S. g. robusta. I have posted a topic of it on the centiped forum, please take a look.
Until next time!
/Mikko Seppänen


----------



## Mikko (Aug 9, 2002)

Please take a look at these to sites, its two friends of mine here in Sweden who knows a lot of scorpions and spiders.

http://hem.spray.se/minax/
http://www.sm.luth.se/~iguana/scorpion/

Truly really nice sites both with with a lot of info, but the "Stahres Scorpion Cave" is still little under construction, it should get more info about scorps.
/Mikko Seppänen


----------



## MrDeranged (Aug 9, 2002)

Hey Mikko,

Welcome to the Arachnoboards and don't worry about your english.  I've spoken with many of my fellow Americans that have worse english skills than you do.  I think your english is just fine   As for the sites you posted, if you look in the links page, you'll notice that I have Lelle's page in there. (Minax Tarantulas)  I've spoken with Lelle a few times on Yahoo Messenger.  Great guy and he knows what he's talking about 

BTW, I just replied to your post in the myriopods forum.

Scott


----------



## krystal (Aug 9, 2002)

*back to blacklights...*

sorry to impede the flow of the current subject matter and revert back to talk about blacklights, *BUT* i was under the impression that blacklights only worked on species of scorpions that were light (i.e. the yellow ones) in color?  they work on emperor scorpions, too?  i guess i assumed that the only thing a blacklight would do for an emp is make its dandruff glow!


----------



## Solar Dart (Aug 9, 2002)

Mikko - 
Yeah, I think being honest with yourself about what sort of animals you do and don't feel ready for is wise.  A friend of mine, who's never had so much as a goldfish, wants to get a venomous snake.  For someone with absolutely no experience this can only be considered an act of supreme idiocy.  I'm all for letting most people "police" themselves, rather than have the government impose various laws to protect us from our own judgements.  But unfortunantly people like my friend make some of these laws necessary.
In my area you don't need a permit or anything to keep arachnids.  This means some 16 year old kid who wants a scorpion because there's a picture of one on a death metal CD cover, can go and buy a Parabuthus, Androctonus, or what have you.  That's kind of scary, in my opinion.  Policing oneself is only effective when it goes hand in hand with common sense, something far too many people (such as my friend) seem to lack when it comes to collecting 'exotic' animals.
I agree with everything everyone said about centipedes.  They really are vicious, frightening creatures.
Oh and don't worry about your English....I would have never guessed it was your second language!


----------



## Mikko (Aug 12, 2002)

mrderanged: Oh, i didnt notice that you had a link to Lelle   And you´re right, he really knows what he´s talking about. And thx for you answer about the scolopendras.

Solar Dart:
It´s really a shame that some people just want to impress on theyre friends and buy something like a venomous snake. Theres no way that you could talk to him and make him realise that it could be even more dangerous to have a venomous snake at home than a handgun?
I have started my self to "practice" with venomous snakes with a friend of mine, but it feels like it´s not my "thing". They are far more difficult to handle than scorps and centipeds. So i will probably never buy a venomous snake. Even though the sight of a Western Diamondback (Crotalus atrox) in a defensive posture is really impressive. 
And it really glads me to hear that my English isnt that bad as i thought.
One last thing: English is actually not my second language, it would be my third because i´ll talk both Swedish and Finnish too  
/Mikko Seppänen


----------



## Kenny (Aug 24, 2002)

*hejsan Mikko.*

Hi all..

Hejsan Mikko.

I am Swedish living in USA since waaay back.

Kenny


----------



## johns (Aug 24, 2002)

Hello,  Kenny! 


John


----------



## sabre (Aug 28, 2002)

krystal  -

black lights do make emperor scorpions glow too; they turn a really nice blue colour under the light.


----------

